
Here’s what people say about making $120,000 in Silicon Valley - petethomas
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-people-say-about-making-120000-in-silicon-valley-2016-6
======
mswen
Recently had a friend who moved from the Midwest to the Bay area to work for a
well known established tech company. He was back for a visit recently and said
he had referred me for a data science position in the company. But he said the
first thing the hiring manager asked was whether I would be willing to
relocate. He couldn't answer for me but it got me thinking and investigating.

The cost differential - most notably in housing is crazy. And, then I check
the traffic maps one evening about 7 PM Pacific - the freeways were still
mostly showing red. It would take a lot more than $120K for me to think about
moving there. Buying a comparable home to what I currently have looks like it
would be anywhere from 3X with an awful commute to 8X the cost for a
reasonable commute.

------
eip
For $120K in most of the country you can live in a nice house with a big yard
and have a few nice cars.

In Sillycon Valley for $120K you can share bunk beds and bathrooms with
strangers and ride the bus.

